# ViP 722K volume control question



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

I had a quick question on the ViP 722K's volume control (install is tom'w). Am I correct in assuming the 722K remote only controls audio level at the TV itself and not in the source the 722K is feeding the TV?

TIA


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Correct.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The volume control on the remote only adjusts the volume on your TV (if it is properly set up).

There is no volume control on the 722/722k itself.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. I drive an external sound system off the audio output of my TV and wanted to confirm that I need a TV with variable level output.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure all Dish recievers/remotes work that way. At least all the ones I've had - including my current 622 - do.


----------



## bhodgins (Nov 29, 2005)

You can use the volume buttons on your remote to control the volume on your mixer instead of the TV. Check the manual for instructions.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Am I confused? I thought the remote that came with the 722k was more adaptable. And remember this instruction page which applies to most remotes:

*AUX Mode Volume Override*

_*1.5, 3.0, 3.1, 4.0, 5.0, 5.2, 5.3, 6.0, 6.2, 6.3, 8.0, 20.0, and 21.0 Universal Remotes Only_

The 'out of the box' setup for these universal remotes is for the volume control to default to TV mode when it is programmed to a TV, even when in SAT or VCR mode. The AUX mode, when programmed, will control volume on the auxiliary equipment.

In AUX Mode Volume Override, the volume control defaults to the AUX mode instead of TV mode. In this mode, you cannot access TV volume at all. This is if you who wish to use the TV as a monitor and control all volume through the stereo system.

To put in AUX Mode Volume Override:

1. Press and hold the AUX mode button until all buttons light up
2. Press #
3. Press Volume +
4. Press 0
5. Press #

To put back in TV Default Mode:

1. Press and hold the TV mode button until all buttons light up
2. Press #
3. Press Volume +
4. Press 0
5. Press #

Of course, I use my AUX to control something other than my A/V receiver so this doesn't work for me.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BarryG said:


> Thanks guys. I drive an external sound system off the audio output of my TV and wanted to confirm that I need a TV with variable level output.


Understand that this will kill any hopes of digital surround sound.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Harsh is right DD5.1 must go straight from the receiver to the audio system via TOSLINK unless your TV is a very rare bird that passes DD to the audio output.


----------

